

Why Doesn't Twitter Rev-Share Ads? - nukethefridge
http://gist.io/3383601

======
jazzychad
huh, I've been wondering the same thing lately. I'm curious how these recent
moves will affect companies that do similar things by offering "tweet ads"
like 140Proof. Will twitter disallow 3rd party apps/clients from displaying
other ad networks' ads as part of their display TOS, effectively killing those
companies main business model?

